# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR7][CR9] Le PrintReport sur fichier RPT

## Etienne maheu

Bonjour

Nous venons de passer de CR 7  CR9 et aprs avoir fais mise  jour des rfrence, l'instruction PrintReport sur un fichier MonFichier .RPT ne fonctionne plus.

Cordialement

Merci de votre aide

----------


## L.nico

As-tu effectu la manipulation :
Ouvrir l'etat CR7 avec CR9.
Enregistrer l'etat en CR9.
Puis essayer de nouveau ...
Est- ce que l'etat fonctionne dans l'editeur en CR9   ::?: :

----------


## Etienne maheu

Oui nous avons fais tout cela
Et l'tat fonctionne avec CR9

PAr contre tout ce comporte comme si l'instruction PrintReport avait chang en VB et ne s'applique plusx mme objet.

----------


## sur_uix

tu utilise qu'elle moteur de CRystal en VB ?

----------


## L.nico

ptet qu'il y a un Bug dans crystal 9.
T'as appliqu tous les patches et les hotfix sur ta version.
En tout cas je sais qu'il en existe

http://support.businessobjects.com/servicepacks
http://support.businessobjects.com/hot_fix_faq

A+  ::wink::

----------


## sur_uix

Et mme qu'avec les dernier HotFix de CR9 j'ai du passer le SP2 d'XP pour que tous les bug disparaisse.

P.Ex, Ils ont un bug avec "CanGrow" qui est corrig dans les dernier HotFix. Mais avec le SP1 d'XP le bug est toujours la et plus avec le SP2....

Haaa l'informatique.....  ::wink::

----------


## Etienne maheu

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner un exemple de code (VB6) qui permet de lancer un etat stocker sous la forme externe :

MonEtat.rpt

Cela sera plus simple pour comprendre comment fonction CR9 sans le .OCX qui se trouvait encore dans la version 7 de CR.

MErci

----------


## sur_uix

Va ici -> http://support.businessobjects.com/search/advsearch.asp?q=rdc%20sample

et lance la recherche.

----------

